# iCloud activation lock - How to acquire apple ID from there?



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, I'm stuck at the iCloud activation lock screen.
I got this phone from work's electronic disposal (supposed to replace the one I have accidentally damaged), and it got me stuck there.
The IT told me to throw it out, regardless of what I asked, so there's no going back to them for any information at all.
Apple support can't really help me either.
I didn't want to give up yet, so I am trying to acquire the apple ID
Is it possible to do so when I'm in the iCloud activation lock screen?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

See this thread:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/locked-out-of-ipad.1190803/

That is as far as I can go. I cannot help you out with bypassing passwords and it is against the rules in this site.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

TheDylPickle said:


> I am trying to acquire the apple ID


And then you'll try to acquire or bypass the password, right? We won't help you with either. You need to get help/advice from your IT department. Closing.


----------

